# bananowcy



## voovoo

Czy komuś przychodzi do głowy jak najlepiej oddać znaczenie słowa '*bananowcy*' po angielsku?

Swanky kids? Wiem że bananowcu to polski termin, ale jego znaczenie zmieniło się od czasu PRL-u, i dzisiaj oznacza mniej więcej tyle (pozwolam sobie zacytować z jednego bloga) 





> Bananowcy. Są osoby, i to dosyć liczne ich grono, którzy nie musza się w ogóle martwic o pieniądze. Kasa nie stanowi dla nich żadnej przeszkody ale tez żadnej wartości​



Dziękuję za sugestie.


----------



## NotNow

Trust fund kids.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trust%20fund%20kid


----------



## Thomas1

Another suggestion: yuppie
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yuppie


----------



## NotNow

_Yuppie _refers to young adults and not to kids.  It also refers more to a lifestyle rather than financial resources.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, Yuppies are young professionals who usually graduated from Ivy League Colleges. They usually make in the six digits. They care mostly about their professional life and a certain lifestyle but they are not the group you are looking for.


----------



## Thomas1

You may well be right, but the definition provided (which by the way isn't written in good Polish) as well as the original post don't say this is a child either (regardless of what you might expect). It might be that neither of the suggestions works or on the contrary both are OK. All that is to say that we would need more context or a more precise diefinition to decide that.


----------



## LilianaB

Yuppie is definitely somebody who graduated from an expensive college, so they have to be over 20. Children of  the yuppies would be a term for children. It does not mean that every body who graduated from an expensive or prestigious college is a yuppie, but most yuppies graduated from such colleges and founded their well-being on high paid jobs, not inheritance or dealing in illegal businesses. Can someone describe bananowcy better.


----------



## dreamlike

I think the meanings of "Yuppies" (by the way, the Polish term is "japiszony") and "Bananowcy" are not mutually exclusive, quite the contrary, they bear some similarity, but there are also some considerable differences between the two. I think that both groups share the worship of money (I don't agree with the definition in post #1 saying that money has no value to "Bananowcy") and don't have to worry about them but for different reasons. *Yuppies* are self-made men - they owe their financial success to themselves - of course they were probably given the money to finish their studies by their parents but after graduating they are making money on their own, pursuing a career, and are preoccupied with making a name for themselves... whereas *"Bananowcy" *are just taking advantage of their parents wealth and don't have to study or work hard because they will probably inherit a family fortune... that's not always the case, but very often. It also merits a mention that they take great pleasure in showing off, standing out from the crowd etc. Which might also hold true for Yuppies, but not necessarily. 

I would go for "trust fun kids" when translating the term "Bananowcy" - it conveys the idea that such kids are spoiled. The term "Bananowa młodzież" was coined by communists to demean Polish students who took a stand against them. It took on a wider meaning and is now used for all that young people that come from rich families and flaunt their parents' wealth.

I hope that helps.


----------



## LilianaB

I do not think yuppies have to come from rich families: they could have gotten a lot of loans from different banks. Bananowa mlodziez is definitely not yuppies. I think it is just rich kids. I misread your post originally. I thought you were referring to children of the communist officials and other government officials. I do not think there is an equivalent to it in English, because as you said, the communists had coined it. You mean more or less somebody like Paris Hilton, right?


----------



## dreamlike

I thought I made it clear that it is "bananowa młodzież" that comes from rich families, it just takes reading carefully my post. When it comes to yuppies, they don't have to have affluent parents but I think it might be true for some of them. And I most certainly did not say that Bananowa młodzież and Yuppies are one and the same - I made quite a distinction between the two.


----------



## LilianaB

You probably did: it is just that I am doing five things at the same time and I do not read some post carefully enough. I cannot just be reading posts. It is not your fault.


----------



## dreamlike

I understand you might be overloaded with work but I think we should all expect each other to read posts carefully so as to avoid any misunderstanding. The term "quality of discussion" springs to mind.

Yes, Paris Hilton strikes me as the textbook example of "Bananowiec" although she might be too old to be labelled as such. As for the English equivalent, I think "trust fun kids" conveys basically the same meaning. Note that "Bananowa młodzież" was coined by commies who had a clear aim in calling people this way - to demean them in eyes of the society (Bananas were a scarce good in Communist times in Poland) - but later on people started to use it contemptuously for all kids who come from rich families, although banans found their place at shop shelves.


----------

